# Help me fill my personal EMT bag



## VirginiaEMT (May 30, 2010)

My birthday was the 27th of this month and my children and wife gave me a really nice trauma bag to keep in my car. The list of items below are some equipment that I purchased to stock it. I would like to know if I am missing something. I am an EMT-B


Dynarex 1/2" Cloth Hypoallergenic Tape
Quantity: 1
Details: (amc12) Per Roll
Each: $0.50
Item Total: $0.50

Dynarex 1" Cloth Hypoallergenic Tape
Quantity: 1
Details: (amc1) Per Roll
Each: $0.95
Item Total: $0.95

Triangular Bandages
Quantity: 4
Details: (tbx) Triangular Bandage 40x40x56 per Each
Each: $0.63
Item Total: $2.52

3" Non Sterile Conforming Bandage
Quantity: 1
Details: (ns3x) 3"" Non Sterile Conforming Bandage 12 per Bag
Each: $4.95
Item Total: $4.95

12x30 Multi Trauma Dressing
Quantity: 1
Details: (mtdx) 12x30 Multi Trauma Dressing per Each
Each: $1.85
Item Total: $1.85

Sterile 5x9 Combine Dressing
Quantity: 2
Details: (a5x9) Sterile 5x9 Combine Dressing per Each
Each: $0.30
Item Total: $0.60

Laerdal Stifneck Pedi Select Adjustable Cervical Collar
Quantity: 1
Details: (selectp) Laerdal Stifneck Pedi Select Adjustable Cervical Collar
Each: $8.95
Item Total: $8.95

Laerdal Stifneck Adult Select Adjustable Cervical Collar
Quantity: 1
Details: (select) Laerdal Stifneck Adult Select Adjustable Cervical Collar
Each: $8.95
Item Total: $8.95

Padded Board Splints
Quantity: 1
Details: (pbs15) 15" Padded Board Splint
Each: $4.40
Item Total: $4.40

Cardboard Splints
Quantity: 1
Details: (cs18) 18"" Cardboard Splints
Each: $2.95
Item Total: $2.95

Cardboard Splints
Quantity: 1
Details: (cs12) 12" Cardboard Splints
Each: $2.69
Item Total: $2.69

Standard Navy Blue Nylon Sphygmomanometers
Quantity: 1
Details: (bpab)  Adult Sphygmomanometer
Each: $15.45
Item Total: $15.45

Disposable Penlights
Quantity: 1
Details: (apb) Disposable Penlight Each
Each: $1.20
Item Total: $1.20

Berman Airways(orophyrangeal)
Quantity: 1
Details: (bak7) Berman Airway kit 7 Sizes per Bag
Each: $3.25
Item Total: $3.25

Trauma Scissors 7 1/4
Quantity: 1
Details: (TSColor) Trauma Scissors 7 1/4 Color Choice: Orange

Each: $4.50
Item Total: $4.50

Instant Glutose
Quantity: 1
Details: (glutx) Tube of Instant Glutose 15gr
Each: $4.75
Item Total: $4.75

Ammonia Inhalents
Quantity: 1
Details: (ai10x) Ammonia Inhalents 10 per Box
Each: $1.75
Item Total: $1.75

Disposable Ice and Hot Packs(Only ordered ICE)
Quantity: 3
Details: (icex) Disposable Ice Packs 5 1/2" x 8"" Each
Each: $0.85
Item Total: $2.55

Bite Sticks
Quantity: 1
Details: (bsx) Bite Sticks each
Each: $0.60
Item Total: $0.60

Irrigating Eye Wash 4oz
Quantity: 1
Details: (eyew4) Irrigating Eye Wash 4oz Squeeze Bottle
Each: $2.20
Item Total: $2.20

Disposable Blankets
Quantity: 1
Details: (eb) Yellow Emergency Blanket
Each: $5.00
Item Total: $5.00

Star of Life Diecut Stickers
Quantity: 1
Details: (star4) 4x4 Star of Life
Each: $1.95
Item Total: $1.95

4x4 Sterile Gauze Pads Packaged 2 per Pkg
Quantity: 20
Details: (a4x42) 4x4's 2 per Package
Each: $0.25
Item Total: $5.00

Fabric Adhesive Strips
Quantity: 1
Details: (34x3f) 3/4x3" Adhesive Strips 100 per Box
Each: $2.65
Item Total: $2.65

Sterile 8x10 Combine Dressing
Quantity: 1
Details: (s8x10x) Sterile 8x10 Combine Dressing 24 per Box
Each: $7.79
Item Total: $7.79

Sterile Water for Irrigation
Quantity: 2
Details: (sw250x) 250ml Bottles of Sterile Water each
Each: $2.75
Item Total: $5.50

Respir-X N95 Particulate Respirator Masks  *** Available for immediate shipment ***
Quantity: 2
Details: (RN95X) Respir-X N95 Particulate Respirator Mask Individual
Each: $1.25
Item Total: $2.50

LSP CPR Face Shield
Quantity: 1
Details: (mb) LSP CPR Shield with One Way Valve
Each: $4.49
Item Total: $4.49

Bulb Syringes
Quantity: 1
Details: (bulb2x) Bulb Syringe 2 ounce EACH
Each: $1.10
Item Total: $1.10

I also have  4- 5X9 petrolatum gauze pads, CPR mask, alcohol wipes, glucometer, fingernail polish remover, pulse oximeter, Littman stetoscope(not cardiology, but a good model)

The "star of life" decal is for me to put on the person's forehead as a reminder that Ricky Rescue had been there.


----------



## medichopeful (May 30, 2010)

VirginiaEMT said:


> Berman Airways(orophyrangeal)
> Quantity: 1
> Details: (bak7) Berman Airway kit 7 Sizes per Bag
> Each: $3.25
> Item Total: $3.25



This is NOT a good idea.  Unless you have some sort of arrangement/permission from your medical director/agency, you can land in a WHOLE lot of trouble if you use one of these on someone.  Remember, EMT-B is NOT a license to practice medicine.  It is an extension of the medical director's license.  Performing invasive maneuvers (putting in an OPA IS an invasive maneuver as far as I know) while not under the MD's "supervision" is just asking for trouble.




> Instant Glutose
> Quantity: 1
> Details: (glutx) Tube of Instant Glutose 15gr
> Each: $4.75
> Item Total: $4.75



Again, this is the whole medical director thing.  I don't know about your  local laws, but oral glucose (or glutose, your choice) could be considered a medication.  If you're giving it while off-duty and not under the authority of a MD, you could get in trouble.



> Ammonia Inhalents
> Quantity: 1
> Details: (ai10x) Ammonia Inhalents 10 per Box
> Each: $1.75
> Item Total: $1.75



Be careful with these as well.  For some reason I want to say that these can cause respiratory problems or trauma if used in certain situations.  VentMedic or someone else will hopefully chime in on this.



> The "star of life" decal is for me to put on the person's forehead as a reminder that Ricky Rescue had been there.



Uhhh...


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (May 30, 2010)

medichopeful said:


> Not to sound like too much of a jerk, but you really do sound like a Ricky Rescue.  Why in God's name do you need all this stuff, including cervical collars?  You're car is NOT ambulance.  Are you a volunteer and respond from your car?



I thought the last line meant the whole thread was some sort of joke??:unsure:


----------



## medichopeful (May 30, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> I thought the last line meant the whole thread was some sort of joke??:unsure:



The thought crossed my mind, but I wasn't sure.

OP: If this was a joke, my apologies and well done :lol:
If not... h34r:


----------



## VirginiaEMT (May 30, 2010)

medichopeful said:


> This is NOT a good idea.  Unless you have some sort of arrangement/permission from your medical director/agency, you can land in a WHOLE lot of trouble if you use one of these on someone.  Remember, EMT-B is NOT a license to practice medicine.  It is an extension of the medical director's license.  Performing invasive maneuvers (putting in an OPA IS an invasive maneuver as far as I know) while not under the MD's "supervision" is just asking for trouble.
> 
> *First let me clarify. Our OMD is a member of my squad and can be reached anytime, via walkie directly to the hospital ,or cell phone, and I have known him for almost 25years* He was the one who talked me into rejoining the squad.
> 
> ...


*

It was a joke...I think it's funny you didn't get it. 

But actually, I bought this stuff from savelives.com and you get free shipping if you order over $100 and the c-collars are the type that the local fire departments carry, and I want to play with them and learn how they work. So basically, I got them for about the same price as I would have without getting them, if you figure in the shipping.

Again, I would rather look like a fool to you than to a local firefighter,EMS worker, or a patient in need of assistance. Also, I may be on scene, by myself, for 10-15 minutes. I would rather have and not need, than need and not have. 

My car will sometime serve as a first response unit, and I would like to have the basic to be able to help when I get there. I think that it is important to know that I have been in business for myself for a long time, and can afford to buy things that maybe a new EMT can't.*


----------



## medic417 (May 30, 2010)

If you are with a service, professional or volunteer, and they want you to respond they should provide the materials.  You should never be required to buy your own.  

As to OPA, NPA, etc if the medical director has signed off for use when not in the ambulance no problem as long as in your service area.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (May 30, 2010)

VirginiaEMT said:


> *It was a joke...I think it's funny you didn't get it.
> 
> But actually, I bought this stuff from savelives.com and you get free shipping if you order over $100 and the c-collars are the type that the local fire departments carry, and I want to play with them and learn how they work. So basically, I got them for about the same price as I would have without getting them, if you figure in the shipping.
> 
> ...



so it's not actually a joke?


----------



## VirginiaEMT (May 30, 2010)

medic417 said:


> If you are with a service, professional or volunteer, and they want you to respond they should provide the materials.  You should never be required to buy your own.
> 
> As to OPA, NPA, etc if the medical director has signed off for use when not in the ambulance no problem as long as in your service area.



What they do is replace anything that I use. They quit buying the first batch of stuff, because it was walking off as people cam and went. Their thinking is, if you buy it, you are less likely to waste it, and I agree. I also use equipment for various other things, like softball games that has men that are too old to be playing, like myself, end up pulling things, and twisting things. Heck our church team had a pitcher hit in the arm so hard he brike it, a guy running to first and got hit in the face by a throw from short-stop, and I tore my achilles tendon running to homeplate. That why I am stocking up on ice-packs, splints, etc., because it is guaranteed I will need them.

 This year I will also get into minor league baseball games for free if I help out by providing first aid assistance if a player or fan gets hurt. They will also pay me for any items I use.


----------



## VirginiaEMT (May 30, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> so it's not actually a joke?



First part no, last part yes..

I also forgot to mention that I am an insurance agent that is in my car all day, running around visiting businesses and there has been many occasions that I was very nearby where I could have stopped and helped, but didn't because I was unequipped.


----------



## citizensoldierny (May 30, 2010)

Lifeguardsforlife,
Every volunteer fire/ems dept that I know of on Long Island issues there new EMT's a nice shiny new jump kit that we carry in our cars, I am also under state law allowed one blue light as a fire/rescue personnel to respond to the station or call if its on the way. We also get portables so we know if someone is on scene and can call for equiptment. Jump kit also came in real handy last fall when someone fell asleep and wrapped their car around the pole in front of my house. Besides why have duty to stop, duty act rules if you aren't equipped to do more than verbal judo and psychological first aid?


----------



## VirginiaEMT (May 31, 2010)

citizensoldierny said:


> Lifeguardsforlife,
> Every volunteer fire/ems dept that I know of on Long Island issues there new EMT's a nice shiny new jump kit that we carry in our cars, I am also under state law allowed one blue light as a fire/rescue personnel to respond to the station or call if its on the way. We also get portables so we know if someone is on scene and can call for equiptment. Jump kit also came in real handy last fall when someone fell asleep and wrapped their car around the pole in front of my house. Besides why have duty to stop, duty act rules if you aren't equipped to do more than verbal judo and psychological first aid?



*I have a perfect example of what you are talking about. 2 weeks ago a friend of mine who is a nurse practitioner, witnessed a head- on collision on the interstate, she said in Sunday school that she felt helpless because she had 2 people yelling for help, and 2 DOA's. She had absolutely no equipment to help these folks and it has bothered her to the point that she needed counseling. This is the same wreck that I had mentioned in a previous post that was in out first due area. *
*We can run 2 lights, red or white, or red and white, revolving or strobe. We also get portables, but no jump bags. I like the idea of having my own stuff because I can do with it what I see fit. But again, if I use something, I can replace it for free, so I'm only out the one time cost.

What do you carry in your jump bag? The other post said c-collar was overkill but if I need one, I have one, if I don't, it will just gather dust and I'm out 8 bucks.*


----------



## LucidResq (May 31, 2010)

Please, for the Love of God, don't put lights on your car. 

Honestly, our ambulances could do without them in 99.95% cases and running code tends to get more people hurt or killed than it saves lives. 

I'm not worried about you spending money on this stuff, you can waste your money all you'd like. I think what you'll find most people on here take issue with, is that it encourages you to do things that you shouldn't.... legally or otherwise. 

Citizen - I don't know the law extremely well but I wonder what you're referring to when as far as duty to act or duty to stop. I don't believe this is very common. There was a discussion recently about this... whoever was talking about that please chime in. 

I wonder what good you all think you're going to do for patients... beyond calling 911 and perhaps holding c-spine.... that's about as much as I'd ever personally do. 

If you want to show up on scene off-duty and start dropping NPAs in patients who may or may not have a basilar skull fracture when you're all alone with no one watching your back and no guarantee you're not going to get slammed from behind by another car, well more power to you I guess. I hope you realize the huge amount of risk you're placing on that patient, yourself both legally and physically, and your family.


----------



## usafmedic45 (May 31, 2010)

> First let me clarify. Our OMD is a member of my squad and can be reached anytime, via walkie directly to the hospital ,or cell phone, and I have known him for almost 25years


Unless he puts it in writing that you can have it and use it, then I don't care if he's your Siamese twin....



> have a perfect example of what you are talking about.


They are issuing them through the agency.  It's covered by the agency.  It's not an invitation for them to cobble their own kits together. 


> We can run 2 lights, red or white, or red and white, revolving or strobe.


_Can_ is the key word there.  It is not the same as _should_ or _you have a divine mandate to._  Take a look at all the research that says lights save effectively no time over just driving non-emergently.  Seriously....total waste of money.  

We also get portables, but no jump bags. I like the idea of having my own stuff because I can do with it what I see fit. But again, if I use something, I can replace it for free, so I'm only out the one time cost.



> What do you carry in your jump bag?


Bandaids, gauze, tape, gloves.  You know the same stuff that comes in a $15 first aid kit with a few extra packs of gauze tossed in.  It literally is the size of a football so it's not a "jump bag".  It's a first aid kit. 



> The other post said c-collar was overkill but if I need one, I have one, if I don't, it will just gather dust and I'm out 8 bucks.


You do realize a C-collar without complete immobilization of the rest of the body is useless right?  IT's not going to 'free your hands' or any of the other BS I hear people use to try to explain carrying them.  



> Besides why have duty to stop, duty act rules if you aren't equipped to do more than verbal judo and psychological first aid


There are no "duty to stop" or "duty to act" rules in 48 states.  Read my multiple posts about how we have no moral, legal or ethical obligation (in 99% of places) to do anything more than a civilian does.  Don't perpetuate myths.


----------



## usafmedic45 (May 31, 2010)

> There was a discussion recently about this... whoever was talking about that please chime in.



Here's that entire, ugly thread:  http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=17911&highlight=bleeding


----------



## VirginiaEMT (May 31, 2010)

usafmedic45 said:


> Unless he puts it in writing that you can have it and use it, then I don't care if he's your Siamese twin....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great information, thank you for the advice..


----------



## VirginiaEMT (May 31, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Please, for the Love of God, don't put lights on your car.
> 
> Honestly, our ambulances could do without them in 99.95% cases and running code tends to get more people hurt or killed than it saves lives.
> 
> ...



*I don't have NPA's, and never will except in a unit, and I also know not to use one with a skull facture. I really do appreciate your advice and I hope to get a lot of it from those on the forum. As to getting slammed by another car, please see my scene safe comment above.*

Thanks again


----------



## EMTinNEPA (May 31, 2010)

VirginiaEMT said:


> *savelives.com*



That explains SOOOOO much....


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 31, 2010)

usafmedic45 said:


> There are no "duty to stop" or "duty to act" rules in 48 states.  Read my multiple posts about how we have no moral, legal or ethical obligation (in 99% of places) to do anything more than a civilian does.  Don't perpetuate myths.



Actually, some states DO have a Duty to Act law, even when off duty.

Take a look at this post, as one example, http://www.emtlife.com/showpost.php?p=60725&postcount=3 from this stickied thread http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=5825


----------



## Dominion (May 31, 2010)

While there may be no Duty to Act many states (especially places with rural areas) allow their emts and medics to respond.  I'll give you an example:

The service I work for is a mixed urban/rural environment.  At the most extreme we sometimes have up to a 10-20 minute response and the same amount of time for transport to an appropriate facility.  While the majority (90%) of our runs are near the main areas and within 15 minutes to 7 different hospitals all with major specialities (including definitive cardiac, stroke, OB, and level 1 trauma centers) we do on occasion have a 'sticks' run.  We have some areas that are not accessible by ambulance/engine during extreme weather as well.  As such our medical director, EMS director, and state liason have written into our SOP's the ability to perform off-duty in the following scenarios (this is not a definitive list):

Operating as a volunteer or paid FD on arrival before EMS you have full abilities limited to narcs.
Witnessing or pulling up on a scene without EMS or FD there yet.
Hearing a run (yes we do live in scanner land and personal radio land) come out near your location and you have a significantly quicker response time (IE squad will take 15 minutes, it'll take you 3)

There are other scenarios that can play out of course and this is ONLY within our county lines.  We are also required to clock in and out (on our next on day) for our time on scene, write up an official run form, and you are just as responsible as if you were on duty.  This is afforded to ALL EMT's and Paramedics who are full time and fully released (IE no preceptees).  Our paramedics may use full protocols (except narcs as I said), I have done many a run with off duty medics who arrived before us performing ALS procedures with FD.  AS well it's not uncommon that if we get a run to a place where a co-worker lives to call them on the cell and ask them to respond safely to triage for us (especially if that co-worker is a medic).  

Just playing devils advocate, if you have any questions I can pull the SOP and quote from it


----------



## Jon (Jun 1, 2010)

Bite stick? REALLY?
And why not a SAM Splint?

Dominion, I like your system!

I run with a busy (5,000 calls a year) suburban combination EMS agency. 2+ duty crews on station 24x7, additional trucks staffed by volunteers from home when needed (5 times or so a month). since we run from station, members aren't supposed to go direct to the scene except for special circumstances (like if it's your neighbor).

I have a decent BLS jump bag for doing first aid standbys for Scouting events... I never seem to have it with me when I come upon something on the road. And when I DO come upon something... I get by OK with a cool head, do a quick triage, and try to have some helpful info to the 1st arriving unit. After they get there, I leave.


----------



## VirginiaEMT (Jun 2, 2010)

Jon said:


> Bite stick? REALLY?
> 
> *Yep, best tool in the world for putting putty into nail holes.*And why
> 
> ...



Couldn't have said it better


----------



## Dominion (Jun 2, 2010)

Jon said:


> Bite stick? REALLY?
> And why not a SAM Splint?
> 
> Dominion, I like your system!



I LOVE sam splints.  I found a huge box of them from a local EMS supply company that went out of business.  Instead of liquidating their inventory they donated all their stuff to our county, what we didn't use got sold off.  I kept several of them and gave a ton to co-workers.  They are expensive to buy but if you run a low volume county then you probably won't use it that often.

I mean I've worked at my current service for about 10 months and I've splinted maybe 3 or 4 injuries that oculd have benefited from a SAM.  I don't splint if i don't have to, can't stand the metal ladder splints we carry.

We did about 10k runs last year and have about 1/4 of that in transports from local doc in the box to admitting hospitals.


----------



## MRE (Jun 3, 2010)

To try to bring the thread back to the original question.

If you want to build a kit, THINK SIMPLE.

You could carry:
2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x9, 8x10 and 10x30 gauze
and 4 sizes of cling

Or 
a few 4x4s and 1 10x30
and a few rolls of 4" cling

You could carry
1/2" tape
1" tape
2" tape

Or 
2" tape and cut/rip to size

A smaller and more efficent bag is easier to carry and find things in than a large one.


----------



## VirginiaEMT (Jun 4, 2010)

W1IM said:


> To try to bring the thread back to the original question.
> 
> If you want to build a kit, THINK SIMPLE.
> 
> ...



Thank you.. I appreciate your advice.


----------



## mcdonl (Jun 7, 2010)

*What about if you ARE ON DUTY....*

So, where I am it is an average of 5 minutes to get to the rig, and up to 15 minutes to get to the call from the rig. (I volunteer for two towns... mine and my neighboring town...)

I managed to somehow buy a house on the outskirts of BOTH towns. I suppose if 10 years ago, I knew what I was getting into I would have bought a house close to a station with an ambulance but....

So, when I am on the schedule - and in my state have a legal duty to act... it is very likley I am going direct to the scene and Geuves will pick up the limo and meet me there.

I have essentially what W1IM listed except I also have a coller and oral glucose. Should I also have ASA? What about airway adjuntcs?

Does the fact I am on duty and responding with a POV make a difference?

And, for the record... when I am not on duty the jump bag stays in my fire gear bag, not in my vehicle... I have a red light I use ON SCENE OF MVA's only and no other indicators I am an EMT of firefighter on my vehicles.

Not that it matters, after coaching youth sports and academic events in my region for 15 years everyone knows me anyway.

What should I have in a jump back when responding on duty, with POV? What about o2? I have a BVM, and a pocket mask... this is all department provided too I should mention.


----------



## EMT012 (Jun 13, 2010)

VirginiaEMT said:


> Laerdal Stifneck Pedi Select Adjustable Cervical Collar
> Quantity: 1
> Details: (selectp) Laerdal Stifneck Pedi Select Adjustable Cervical Collar
> Each: $8.95
> ...



Well first off let me say you have quite the kit!! Galls.com sells EMS kits like these (I have one too) for a relatively decent price. However a few things you may wanna ask your MD or reconsider carrying due to liability.

1. C-Collar is handy to have however check with your MD on how he/she wants you to proceed without the use of a backboard.

2. Instant Glucose although a good thing to carry, may not be allowed by your local laws and MD. Check with them!! 

3. orophyrangeal- You MD and local Laws may dictate on how you can proceed (if your off-duty and come upon an accident or medical) I also carry these in several sizes, however due to liability and local laws, I'm pretty restricted (while off-duty) on using them on a patient. (They came with the EMT Kit) Unless you have a BVM included with your kit (and some of them do come with a BVM and O2 tank- 'Check galls.com') It's a little hard to do CPR with a Orophyrangeal!!


----------



## Trayos (Jun 13, 2010)

Mentioned earlier, where might one find a tactical tourniquet? More for a wilderness first aid setting then an urban one.


----------



## EMSLaw (Jun 13, 2010)

Trayos said:


> Mentioned earlier, where might one find a tactical tourniquet? More for a wilderness first aid setting then an urban one.



A cravat plus a convenient stick?   You can try http://www.chinookmed.com, or lots of other places.  Tourniquets are back in vogue, so they're not hard to find.


----------



## reaper (Jun 13, 2010)

NARescue has the best ones.


----------



## MidwestFF (Jun 14, 2010)

The state of Indiana has a list of required supplies for BLS non-transport providers, this is for agencies / organizations that have a BLS Non-Transport License. It might hold some information and or suggestions for your use.

http://www.in.gov/dhs/files/bls_non_list.pdf


----------

